# Bergamot plus Palmarosa plus ylang



## Woodi (Nov 12, 2009)

Oh my does this smell heavenly! Just made yesterday, unmolded this morning.







I swirled in 1 Tbsp pink clay at light trace, and like the patterns this time...but I only made 14 bars! silly me, must make another batch of this scent. It's gorgeous!
---------------------------------------------------------------


However, I also mixed up another eo blend (oh I'm having entirely too much fun with this) . 

All eo's, by weight:
orange .1 oz
palmarosa .25 oz
bay .05
clove .05
ylang ylang .5
lime .05

I need 1.5 ounces total, have only 1.05. So will top it with more of some of the above.

here, sniff this and tell me how you like it so far:


----------



## Ollieblue (Nov 12, 2009)

.............


----------



## artisan soaps (Nov 12, 2009)

..


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Nov 13, 2009)

Mmmmm, looks yummy. Wish I had sniffaputer.  :wink:


----------



## vivcarm (Nov 15, 2009)

They look beautiful and I bet they smell gorgeous too!


----------



## soapbubble (Nov 16, 2009)

Mmmmmmmmmmmm.....ylang ylang!!   

beautiful soap!


----------



## topcat (Nov 16, 2009)

That's just gorgeous Diane!  I wish I could smell it but my smellivison is broke atm 

Tanya


----------



## Zenobiah (Nov 18, 2009)

Ditto what artisan soaps said.


----------



## Woodi (Dec 1, 2009)

oh, artisan's comment is gone!....now I wonder what she said.....

did you take it back, artisan?


----------



## Bubbles Galore (Dec 2, 2009)

All of Artisan's posts are gone.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Dec 2, 2009)

Bubbles Galore said:
			
		

> All of Artisan's posts are gone.



I wondered what had happened to her. That is a real pity.


----------



## MagiaDellaLuna (Dec 2, 2009)

I have also not seen Absinthe in quite a while.


----------

